# Why is Ralph moving? -- Speculation



## Disheveled Human (Jun 22, 2022)

Why do you think Ralph is moving poll is up. Personally I think the harassment got so bad his only option is to relocate and hope he can keep it a secret. Maybe he will even change his name like daddy Jim did.


----------



## Michael Janke (Jun 22, 2022)

he's moving right next to daddy jim.


----------



## Laquisha Guntermensch (Jun 22, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> he's moving right next to daddy jim.


Into an early grave?  Probably so.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jun 22, 2022)

Rochester, New York next to Meigh parents or actually stay at Meigh parents house is my guess.


----------



## Michael Janke (Jun 22, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Rochester, New York next to Meigh parents or actually stay at Meigh parents house is my guess.


i dont think the ralphamale could afford the new york state taxes.
he might be moving to one of these states.


			https://www.cnbc.com/select/states-with-no-income-tax/


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jun 22, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> he's moving right next to daddy jim.


"Fuck Jim and his whore wife, greasy slut. She was begging for this!'


----------



## Chiridion (Jun 22, 2022)

I said legitimate threat from one of the 6 million RSOs that live near him, but the most likely reason is a big rent hike.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm guessing his rental was up and the landlord hit him with a massive rent increase and because he's a lazy piece of shit he waited til the last minute to find a new crack shack


----------



## Calefactorite (Jun 22, 2022)

Gambling debt, child support, paying to get his ass kicked in Europe (twice), simping for Alice before giving her his special mouthwash. Ralph is either broke or close to it.

Finding the specific Wendy's dumpster won't be easy, but I'm sure his new home will be doxed soon.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jun 22, 2022)

I will take my dumb ratings but I think it would be interesting if some irl alog (that homo Jesse is all I can think of) would try to get a tour of the Gunt shack after he moves out as a prospective tenant just to see the shambles Gunt left the place in.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

I would vote for the option "Kiwi a-logs making fun of Ralph for living in a hood full of neighbors finally got to him enough to want to move somewhere more bougie" combined with "tired of the corncob offerings". 

I am really hoping that he took my advice to heart and is moving to glorious Las Vegas to find a new baby momma (black) and gamble to his hearts content. His excuse will be that he wanted to be closer to Xander so he could get more visitation and he wanted to show his good will to the family court judge. In reality he is going to spiral more than ever in Vegas and will cut his life expectancy shorter by another 5 years.

Moving to Florida to be an irl streamer with Baked Alaska and the other catboys would be funny as well. He will drive around trying to find Null's basement while Null is laughing at him from China. The most boring option would be moving closer to Meighs parents because she's been whining about not having help with the baby and its a good way for them to spend less time together if she just hangs at her parents house all day.



Michael Janke said:


> i dont think the ralphamale could afford the new york state taxes.
> he might be moving to one of these states.
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/select/states-with-no-income-tax/


Don't be silly, Ralph doesn't pay taxes.


----------



## DewsLit (Jun 22, 2022)

Too much competition from surrounding sex offenders.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 22, 2022)

I think the landlord did an inspection and found out what 17 months of cigar/bong/meth smoke, gunt grease and a newborn does to a house and decided not to offer a new lease.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Jun 22, 2022)

The Capitalist brony/anime goons Ghostler sicced on him have scared him away. He may be the Memphis Mauler/Arby's Assrapist, but this is a level of rabid autism that frightens him more than the run of the mill felonious niggers in his neighborhood.


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Jun 22, 2022)

That whore ghost of Salty Sandra is alogging/LIFE RUINING Ralph over dialysis appointments.


----------



## It's Over Anakin (Jun 22, 2022)

He fucked with Ghost and 5 seconds later we get this. Wow.

Instead of "The Battle of Jim's Driveway" we'll get "The Battle of The Bulge 2: Ralph's Trailer"


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jun 22, 2022)

It might be as simple as the landlord finally googling "Ethan Ralph" and being horrified at the results (wasn't she a hardcore democrat or some shit?). 
They probably decided to increase the rent, and since Ralph cannot afford 1100 a month in child support, a rent increase cuts too much into his drug/booze/gambling habits. 
He might be concerned about the suspended sentence and thinks he can get away from it by moving to a different state (although now it seems he is staying in VA).
There has also probably been an increase in corn offerings left as his door and he's already made it clear that it bothers him a lot. 

So probably a combination of it all, higher rent/landlord doesn't want him there anymore, alogs coming to his house, alogs laughing at the fact he lives next to a bunch of RSOs/horrible neighborhood and other things that we might not know about yet.

Either way it's at least something new since Ralph has been incredibly boring since the last beatdown and not much has happened.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jun 22, 2022)

I thought the landlord was some pajeet or Russian dude ?


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 22, 2022)

He’s obviously going to move into trump towers cause he makes so much money you alawgs wouldn’t get it.


----------



## FinnSven (Jun 22, 2022)

Maybe there is a new school opening near him and he has to move to get enough distance between his dwelling and a school?


----------



## Keranu (Jun 22, 2022)

Anyone know when the lease was supposed to end? I recall when he first moved in with Pantsu at the end of 2020, he paid for one year.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 22, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Anyone know when the lease was supposed to end? I recall when he first moved in with Pantsu at the end of 2020, he paid for one year.




This message to Mrs Vickers was dated 24th November 2020, and he says he "just signed a 17 month lease" and moves in on the 4th (Dec, 2020).
Let's assume that's a typo and he signed an 18 month lease, it would have expired around the start of June.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jun 22, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 3414075
> This message to Mrs Vickers was dated 24th November 2020, and he says he "just signed a 17 month lease" and moves in on the 4th (Dec, 2020).
> Let's assume that's a typo and he signed an 18 month lease, it would have expired around the start of June.


And we're nearing the end of June. As has been said, the lazy piece of shit knew his lease was up and instead of preparing (ie looking for affordable dwellings) he went to Portugal and got his gunt pushed in (again) 
Based and trad behavior from a father.


----------



## Fastest Hand In The East (Jun 22, 2022)

> May is divorcing him so he needs to downsize


You know they are not married, right?
He can scidaddle at any time. Unless he needs papa Jim's approval for this too.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Jun 22, 2022)

Poll's incomplete, 'he's too fat to walk up stairs' is missing.


----------



## Oliver Onions (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> I would vote for the option "Kiwi a-logs making fun of Ralph for living in a hood full of neighbors finally got to him enough to want to move somewhere more bougie" combined with "tired of the corncob offerings".


I really hope it's this and he ends up bankrupting himself renting a new place way above his paygrade to own the ayylawgs and thus begins the Homeless Arc.

It would be so perfectly on brand for Ralph.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Jun 22, 2022)

Grotesque Bushes said:


> Poll's incomplete, 'he's too fat to walk up stairs' is missing.


It's also missing Jim's driveway as an option.


----------



## The Motorizer (Jun 22, 2022)

Wherever in bumfucknowhereville Southern Dingo is, that's where Ralph should move. One crackhead next to a recovering one.


----------



## Abowaffen (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph will be moving in with Dax in LA.


----------



## Spicboyskafan (Jun 22, 2022)

guntys getting his very own cuckshed and jew horse will be plowed by black dudes.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 22, 2022)

Is Gunt about to get his very own Trailer of Failure?


----------



## Braphamut (Jun 22, 2022)

He needs a place that's more handicap accessible.  I'm eagerly anticipating the Mobility Mary arc.  


I just assume he's a deadbeat (as always) and is backed up in past-due's and shit they're just kicking him out.


----------



## R00T (Jun 22, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Is Gunt about to get his very own Trailer of Failure?


Little shack in the ghetto. A modern retelling of little house on the prairie


----------



## Father Elijah (Jun 22, 2022)

The lease is up, rent probably increased due to post covid "recovery." Time for an apartment surrounding the DC metro area to stay close to Corrine the colloidal coke dealer. From one crime ridden area to another, Le Tour de Gunt continues!


----------



## Spud Stacker (Jun 22, 2022)

Because the landlord finally hired a forklift


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph struck gunt gold with all his bets and is moving into a million dollar condo to own the alogs. Kiwi sisters I don’t feel so good, have we been owned?


----------



## Shig O'nella (Jun 22, 2022)

Grotesque Bushes said:


> Poll's incomplete, 'he's too fat to walk up stairs' is missing.


I was just thinking "Needs more space for his gunt" was suspiciously absent.


----------



## Beef Elemental (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph was invited to live for free at a penthouse suite in Caesar's Palace. After much deliberation he finally decided to bless CP with his patronage and his entire household is currently en route, all expenses paid, five star days forever, ayylawgs eternally BTFO.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jun 22, 2022)

Moving in with Baked


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

The ghetto rent was too damn high. 

(Seriously landlords are all raising rents now. I’d bet Gunt huffy about his being raised before he looked around to discover the rent is high everywhere.)


----------



## FinnSven (Jun 22, 2022)

Oliver Onions said:


> I really hope it's this and he ends up bankrupting himself renting a new place way above his paygrade to own the ayylawgs and thus begins the Homeless Arc.
> 
> It would be so perfectly on brand for Ralph.


Let’s hope this coincides with Chris Chan being released from custody, messing up whatever is arranged for them, and then having to live in a shanty town or homeless camp, with Ralph and May, probably the baby will have been seized by the social services if it gets this far. 

Then weens can set up webcams to track the gunt, May and Chris as they lumber around huffing solvent and drinking moonshine to keep reality from setting in.


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jun 22, 2022)

he'll move into nick fuentes basement


----------



## Hüftpriester (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> I would vote for the option "Kiwi a-logs making fun of Ralph for living in a hood full of neighbors finally got to him enough to want to move somewhere more bougie"


This. I think we shamed him into moving his young family out of the crime infested shithole of South Richmond. We care more about the safety of his horse and Rozy than he does.


Oliver Onions said:


> I really hope it's this and he ends up bankrupting himself renting a new place way above his paygrade to own the ayylawgs and thus begins the Homeless Arc.
> 
> It would be so perfectly on brand for Ralph.


Ralph will find out that his dollar won't go as far in more desirable locations. I saw someone post a 2 bedroom in MN near Jim's house that's probably in the same price range as his crackshack. The only difference is, it has half the square footage. So unless Ralph moves to an even shittier neighborhood, he's either gonna have to downsize or spend a lot more on rent.


----------



## Tsukasa Kayoda (Jun 22, 2022)

I for one cannot wait for Ralph to mald when he doxes himself due to being a fat retard.
Its going to happen.


----------



## Oliver Onions (Jun 22, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Then weens can set up webcams to track the gunt, May and Chris as they lumber around huffing solvent and drinking moonshine to keep reality from setting in.


If Ralph, Meigh and Chris end up in a throuple Null is gonna have to shut down the Farms, because it's never getting any better than that.


----------



## GaryGrey (Jun 22, 2022)

Moving because his land lord won't let him renew the lease.
Cost to renew the lease is too high.
Smell of booze, cigars, and weed has seeped into the foundation.
Sick of getting wellness checks and free corn every time May leaves to get him coffee.
Moving to pwn the property owning alogs since a true rich person can just live somewhere else on a whim.
May needs help with the baby and her parents are the only option.
Leaning on the last option.  Since Ralph only needs an internet connection and liquor store in walking distance to survive location doesn't matter.  On the other hand a baby is a lot of work and it helps to have family/friend who can watch for an hour here or there.  Right now May might as well be a single mother of two.  Cleaning up after Ralph as well as Rozy.  If they have money troubles it would make sense to move closer to family rather than pay for child care.  May's family might even offer to help out financially in return for moving closer.  This is all speculation but it is definitely getting under Ralph's skin.




( t | a )


----------



## Father Elijah (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph is now retorting, claiming he signed a lease extension in May? He is braking (sic) it to move. If true, he must either be a. sick of corn offerings, b. sick of reading about how he lives in niggerville, c. running low on money d. all of the above
Thoughts?


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Jun 22, 2022)

FinnSven said:


> Let’s hope this coincides with Chris Chan being released from custody, messing up whatever is arranged for them, and then having to live in a shanty town or homeless camp, with Ralph and May, probably the baby will have been seized by the social services if it gets this far.
> 
> Then weens can set up webcams to track the gunt, May and Chris as they lumber around huffing solvent and drinking moonshine to keep reality from setting in.


Two Gunts One Horse


----------



## Malaika (Jun 22, 2022)

Dodging bills. if you're in debt then moving can put a pretty massive delay on things as it can take them quite a while to figure out their letters are not reaching you.


----------



## Dirty_Fur_Burgers (Jun 22, 2022)

Be a shame is an alawg hangs around until he does another trip or figures out the forwarding address for the move.   Ralph, there could be a gps tracker on your truck right now.  Better search it.  Maybe it's under Meigh's car, can't fit under that one.  Gonna have to jack it up to search.  The alawgs will find you,  if he's still on probation, unless he got permission to transfer he has to stay in VA.   I heard he got jealous of Meigh and all the other sex offenders in his neighborhood hanging out together without him and all the Brothas at the park who've been playing Meigh on her walks.   Seems like he wants to get her away from other people.   He thought she'd stay in to avoid the sex offenders and N-birds little did he know those are her two favorite groups of people.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

too fat to fit thru doorways


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jun 22, 2022)

So Ralph states he is moving because people keep going to his house, leaving corn and other assorted goodies. In other words, he has been chased out of Richmond by Alawwgs fucking with him.

Yet now apparently there is a _* false*_ (see: true) backstory of him being chased out, except Ralph has admitted he is fleeing from people fucking with him. Fleeing and hiding.

The only false part of this story, if he is to be believed, is that his lease is up. You fucking dumb Alogs he in fact _*broke *_his lease - do you get it now? Do you understand?


----------



## Malaika (Jun 22, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> So Ralph states he is moving because people keep going to his house, leaving corn and other assorted goodies. In other words, he has been chased out of Richmond by Alawwgs fucking with him.
> 
> Yet now apparently there is a _* false*_ (see: true) backstory of him being chased out, except Ralph has admitted he is fleeing from people fucking with him. Fleeing and hiding.
> View attachment 3414586
> The only false part of this story, if he is to be believed, is that his lease is up. You fucking dumb Alogs he in fact _*broke *_his lease - do you get it now? Do you understand?


Unless he's going to move into an apartment, which I doubt as he would see that as an L. People are just going to find the next spot he moves to, and he knows this as well. I don't believe him that he's doing this to flee the alogs


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jun 22, 2022)

Malaika said:


> Unless he's going to move into an apartment, which I doubt as he would see that as an L. People are just going to find the next spot he moves to, and he knows this as well. I don't believe him that he's doing this to flee the alogs


I do, see the Ralphamale has to spin this as being _tired _he is oh so _tired _of all this.

No, the Ralphamale in fact _*does scare*_ he's running, no, fleeing in terror from the league of super a-logs. His only chance is to move to that same Canadian trailer park that Ronnie has fled to.


----------



## BallBuster (Jun 22, 2022)

I am sure he thinks he can escape his Ayelawgs by moving (he can't), and ideally he wants to find something cheaper (and let's face it, nicer.  The house he is in right now looks like a spastic mongoloid designed it).

Now, I won't say it is beyond the realm of possibility that all his ragepig antics have drawn the ire of his neighbors, which maybe has led to some less than ideal confrontations with them and perhaps the local PD?


----------



## Harlan Wick (Jun 22, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> His only chance is to move to that same Canadian trailer park that Ronnie has fled to.


Somehow I don't think that would work out for him. He can only enter Canada illegally (the leafs take a dim view of violent convicted felons entering their country). He doesn't wear enough denim (to be hood rich in Canada one must own two jean tuxedos). After a week of him yelling at the Internet all hours of the day his neighbors would turn his ass in to the first person in uniform.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> So Ralph states he is moving because people keep going to his house, leaving corn and other assorted goodies. In other words, he has been chased out of Richmond by Alawwgs fucking with him.
> 
> Yet now apparently there is a _* false*_ (see: true) backstory of him being chased out, except Ralph has admitted he is fleeing from people fucking with him. Fleeing and hiding.
> View attachment 3414586
> The only false part of this story, if he is to be believed, is that his lease is up. You fucking dumb Alogs he in fact _*broke *_his lease - do you get it now? Do you understand?


This is wordsmithing 100%. So desperate to prove the haters wrong he makes himself look even worse.

"Everybody saying I farted and shit my pants. I didn't fart! It was all shit, actually! I owned you guys!"


----------



## draggs (Jun 22, 2022)

The floors ain't gonna carry that gunt no mo 

Ralph needs a domicile with reinforced everything to bear that load


----------



## Beef Elemental (Jun 22, 2022)

Does New York have recreational cannabis? I could see that being the deciding factor if he moves in with May's parents.


----------



## Dead Wife (Jun 22, 2022)

Is he going to force Meigh and Rozy to live in the dilapidated boarded-up shack he inherited (along with Evan) from his Da?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

Beef Elemental said:


> Does New York have recreational cannabis? I could see that being the deciding factor if he moves in with May's parents.


and he'll tell everyone he lives in (a) New York city.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 22, 2022)

> *When Breaking a Lease Agreement is Legally Justified in Virginia*
> Usually, if a tenant breaks the lease, they are still responsible for continuing to pay the due rent until it expires, regardless of whether they live in the property or not. That said, there are exceptions to this rule.
> 
> The following are the exceptions in which a tenant can break a lease without facing any financial or legal repercussions.
> ...


Meigh beat him up, that's why he's "braking" the lease


----------



## ManBearHog (Jun 22, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph struck gunt gold with all his bets and is moving into a million dollar condo to own the alogs. Kiwi sisters I don’t feel so good, have we been owned?


You would need to have too much faith in Ralph to not expect him to quickly squander all of that money in shitty investments and end up dead in the trailer of his Pimp my Ride custom 18-wheeler with an army battalion’s worth of meth in his system.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 22, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Moving because his land lord won't let him renew the lease.
> Cost to renew the lease is too high.
> Smell of booze, cigars, and weed has seeped into the foundation.
> Sick of getting wellness checks and free corn every time May leaves to get him coffee.
> ...


Very informative the first thing Ethan Ralph does is read the Kiwifarms when he wakes up.


----------



## Chronic_IBS (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm just waiting with bated breath for when ralph opens the door of his super secret new house and finds a basket of corn, the squeal will be heard worldwide.


----------



## Dear Leader Pol Pot (Jun 22, 2022)

I think we all know the real reason why ralph is moving like a scared bitch.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Jun 22, 2022)

Follow the trail of corn and you'll find the Ralphamale at the end of it, whining about a-logs and owning the haters.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 22, 2022)

Father Elijah said:


> Ralph is now retorting, claiming he signed a lease extension in May? He is braking (sic) it to move. If true, he must either be a. sick of corn offerings, b. sick of reading about how he lives in niggerville, c. running low on money d. all of the above
> Thoughts?


The landlord found out Ralph left his dog and cat to fend for themselves and shit and piss all over the place for a couple days while he went to AC. 
I mean there’s dozens of reasons the landlord could evict them. 
What we do know- Ralph can’t pay $1100/month to support his son, and he will have to come up with more than his current rent of $1200/month to move into a similar shithole. 
BTW ralph none of us listen to your little podcast, you’re depressing AF.


----------



## IDBigBootieBitcheZ (Jun 22, 2022)

I hope he moves with beardson and they both dance to rap music while crying about low donations.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

IDBigBootieBitcheZ said:


> I hope he moves with beardson and they both dance to rap music while crying about low donations.


lol I would actually love this and support it financially


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph said on stream he is looking into Tunisia, Mexico and Costa Rica to move to. So I guess there should be an option in the poll called "to avoid child support payments and escape the Vickers".


----------



## draggs (Jun 22, 2022)

I don't think "the unit is uninhabitable" clause applies if the tenant is the one that made the unit uninhabitable via sharted boxers left lying about everywhere, Maker's Mark and bongwater spills on every flat surface, and the inescapable reek of sweat, BO, gunt cheese, and weed and cheap cigar smoke emanating from literally everything


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> View attachment 3414970
> Ralph said on stream he is looking into Tunisia, Mexico and Costa Rica to move to. So I guess there should be an option in the poll called "to avoid child support payments and escape the Vickers".


Considering that he is a violent felon, he is probably going to be turned away from all three countries.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> View attachment 3414970
> Ralph said on stream he is looking into Tunisia, Mexico and Costa Rica to move to. So I guess there should be an option in the poll called "to avoid child support payments and escape the Vickers".


>assault on police crime in Portugal ?
>mexican embassy ?
>Aria Lee escort ?

Geez Ralph


----------



## ive seen some shit (Jun 22, 2022)

doesnt even have the mental capacity to use a different browser, or clear his history or even use incognito mode when he searches for some aids ridden prost to stick his 3 incher in.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> >Aria Lee escort ?


Ralph probably hiring her because she did black cuck porn and blacked videos.


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Jun 22, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> Ralph probably hiring her because she did black cuck porn and blacked videos.


A JCaesar187 moment


----------



## Beavis (Jun 22, 2022)

Gunt in Mexico. fulfill null’s prophecy


----------



## XxTardWranglerxX (Jun 22, 2022)

Breaking a lease that quickly is definitely alarming. The only positive reason I can see for it is Ralph had a legit threat against his families life but I'd imagine Ralph would squeal about it asap.

Unless Ralph gets assistance with money from Pantsu's parents, I doubt he'd be leaving if they were to split; she'd likely move back to them.

Child support payments would be funny. Vickers gave him the option of paper aborting Xander and Ralph didn't have to take the paternity test. He could've taken the court orders to the chin and slither into Xander's life when he was an angsty teen hating all of the Vickers.

Ralph's gonna look bad no matter where he moves:

Out of the country: Fleeing child support.

In country but cheaper: Superchats not as plentiful and gambling not paying off.

Richer: It'll factor into his ability to pay child support.

He's also presumably abandoning Evan.


----------



## ulsterscotsman (Jun 22, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> He's also presumably abandoning Evan.


That's implying he's ever seen or had anything to do with Evan in years already.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 22, 2022)

XxTardWranglerxX said:


> Breaking a lease that quickly is definitely alarming. The only positive reason I can see for it is Ralph had a legit threat against his families life but I'd imagine Ralph would squeal about it asap.
> 
> Unless Ralph gets assistance with money from Pantsu's parents, I doubt he'd be leaving if they were to split; she'd likely move back to them.
> 
> ...


Ralph doesn't care about consequences until they actually affect him.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> View attachment 3414970
> Ralph said on stream he is looking into Tunisia, Mexico and Costa Rica to move to. So I guess there should be an option in the poll called "to avoid child support payments and escape the Vickers".


There is a lot to be said here, about Xander, about taking an L and running scared from the Vickers...

I won't though, that's been said enough and would waste time - what I want to talk about is what this means for Rozy.

Ralph is considering moving to a second world shit hole to escape paying money he can allegedly afford every month. In fact, he can afford it, if he just cut back on gambling and drugs alone he would save thousands a year.

Yet, this means Rozy will go to a school with foreign children - or be homeschooled, given the situ this will be with little opportunity for socialising with other children - and she will live with two outcasts. Poor thing never stood a chance.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jun 22, 2022)

Hollllyyyy fuck @theralph you fat psychopath what?

Okay my theory on this is that ralph is leaving the country 100% and its his attempt to make pantsu just leave him and take the kid with her back to rochester. This is insanity.

Ralph if you move to africa you will have so many different problems presented dumbass.

1. The diseases are unreal

2. The medical is scattered and unrealistic in the sense of what an America would come to expect

3. The power grid, water and telecommunications are fucking trash and 10000% expect frequent normal outages you fat retard.

4. You will never ever fit in there ever. You wont ever attempt it. You will get kidnapped by Boko Haram or some shit knowing you

5. No way in hell will you be able to get your kid and pantsu situated ever

6. They are muslim and hate americans dumbass

7. You dont speak any fucking language except wigger


I can just keep going you fat alcoholic retard all day. If you leave the USA you will die ralph. You will ruin pantsu and rozy’s life. Its clear as day you are trying to get them to leave you. No way you dont see that. You are fucking insane lol.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> There is a lot to be said here, about Xander, about taking an L and running scared from the Vickers...
> 
> I won't though, that's been said enough and would waste time - what I want to talk about is what this means for Rozy.
> 
> ...


Rozy and Meigh are not invited, lol. They don't even have passports.


----------



## High Tea (Jun 22, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> There is a lot to be said here, about Xander, about taking an L and running scared from the Vickers...
> 
> I won't though, that's been said enough and would waste time - what I want to talk about is what this means for Rozy.
> 
> ...


Rozy and Pantsu aren't going. He's dropping them off at her father's and never looking back. He ignores his responsibilities. For all his talk to Jim of not abandoning the name your father gave you and of Southern values - the top being heritage - he has no concept of  it.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> Rozy and Meigh are not invited, lol. They don't even have passports.


Tbh he hasnt mentioned them a single time in his sperging of what shithole hes deciding he wants to flee too. You might be right.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jun 22, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> Yet, this means Rozy will go to a school with foreign children


Implying the kid is coming along with them if this Namibia arc is true is a reach. If they are going brown, the kid will probably stay with her parents.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph is right now talking about what he is going to do in DC tomorrow that he can't talk about and can't stream IRL cause he doesn't want people to know where he is at and what he's doing, it sounds like he is going there to look at apartments, could it be that Meigh and him are planning to move to DC so Ralph can be closer to his dealer?


----------



## High Tea (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> Ralph is right now talking about what he is going to do in DC tomorrow that he can't talk about and can't stream IRL cause he doesn't want people to know where he is at and what he's doing, it sounds like he is going there to look at apartments, could it be that Meigh and him are planning to move to DC so Ralph can be closer to his dealer?


And his fed handler


----------



## draggs (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph defects to North Korea countdown


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jun 22, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Hollllyyyy fuck @theralph you fat psychopath what?
> 
> Okay my theory on this is that ralph is leaving the country 100% and its his attempt to make pantsu just leave him and take the kid with her back to rochester. This is insanity.
> 
> ...


I yearn for the day when I can create a "Ethan Ralph V.S. Boko Haram" or "Ethan Ralph V.S. Lord's Resistance Army" thread


----------



## Tom Myers (Jun 22, 2022)

Gunt got a couple month extension on his lease from his landlord and wants to move to a lower cost of living area to match his shit income from donos. 

I'd guess it's to his daddy's house that he inherited. Anywhere else is possible especially if it's within easy driving distance of a casino.


----------



## IDBigBootieBitcheZ (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> View attachment 3414970
> Ralph said on stream he is looking into Tunisia, Mexico and Costa Rica to move to. So I guess there should be an option in the poll called "to avoid child support payments and escape the Vickers".


Looks like Costa Rica is going to get some more diverse wildlife. Are pigs and horsepedos native there?


----------



## draggs (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph abandoning Neigh and Rozy for a foreign land would not ruin their lives 

Neigh's life is already ruined and it might be Rozy's only chance to have a not ruined life if Ralph skates to Nigeria and Neigh takes her to Rochester

Neigh's parents are Rozy's only hope

A very small hope considering the job they did with Neigh, but much better than the alternatives of Ralph and Neigh raising her or Neigh alone


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Jun 22, 2022)

> The ROFLmale finally leaves his bunker 20 years after world war 3 destroys the world

"Finally", he smiles to himself, "No more aylawgs!  No more getting beat up!  I am forever the Ralphamale!  The last man on Earth!"

As he steps outside he feels like he just got punched again

>There's nothing left but endless fields of radioactive corn


----------



## Duke-Diggler (Jun 22, 2022)

draggs said:


> Ralph defects to North Korea countdown


Probably would be the best weight loss regiment Ralph would partake in.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 22, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> Moving because his land lord won't let him renew the lease.
> Cost to renew the lease is too high.
> Smell of booze, cigars, and weed has seeped into the foundation.
> Sick of getting wellness checks and free corn every time May leaves to get him coffee.
> ...


If this were to be believed I would think that one of the stipulations would be to actually marry the horse, however that hinges on Harry not being a retard.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 22, 2022)

Tom Myers said:


> Gunt got a couple month extension on his lease from his landlord and wants to move to a lower cost of living area to match his shit income from donos.
> 
> I'd guess it's to his daddy's house that he inherited. Anywhere else is possible especially if it's within easy driving distance of a casino.


The house in Arkansas, is that the one his mentally ill father died in, alone, and lay mouldering for days before he was found?


----------



## deeman (Jun 22, 2022)

The inner circle of Null's Li'l Devil Farmers better have a rescue plan in case he turns out in a Boko Haram video, we gotta protect our harvest!

What a great arc it would be, if it was a Kiwi Farms fundraiser that saved his ass.


----------



## Rungle (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph's going to commit a Tyrone and escape to Mexico to avoid responsibility for yet another child


----------



## Table Country (Jun 22, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> he's moving right next to daddy jim.


Ralph/Metokur sitcom arc when?


----------



## Tom Myers (Jun 22, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> The house in Arkansas, is that the one his mentally ill father died in, alone, and lay mouldering for days before he was found?


Fresh coat of pant and some glade plugins then it'll be fine.


----------



## Merchmongler (Jun 22, 2022)

Drachenlord is Germany‘s Chris. The Gunt is America‘s Drachenlord. Cool stuff.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 22, 2022)

Much as I hate to bring up Vickers, but, if Vickers had reason to believe Ralph was going to leave the country (permanently or dual citizenship or whatevs) does he have legal recourse?  Assuming he’s that stupid and instead of thanking god Ralph left, Vickers wants to fuck with Ralph till one of them dies.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Jun 22, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> I'm guessing his rental was up and the landlord hit him with a massive rent increase and because he's a lazy piece of shit he waited til the last minute to find a new crack shack


Moving into Ronnies dilapidated crack shack kicking out Dingo who has been squatting on it?


----------



## DownSyzePotato (Jun 22, 2022)

Ethan Ralph: International Man of Misery. Next stop Mexico...


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jun 22, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Much as I hate to bring up Vickers, but, if Vickers had reason to believe Ralph was going to leave the country (permanently or dual citizenship or whatevs) does he have legal recourse?  Assuming he’s that stupid and instead of thanking god Ralph left, Vickers wants to fuck with Ralph till one of them dies.


In the US people can have their passports removed for missing child support payments.

With that said, as of yet Ethan hasn't missed any because the courts have not ordered him to pay - yet - because the court is waiting for him to file his earnings.

At this point though whether he does that is up in the air, it's clear Faith isn't wanting for money so if he never pays and she never pursues then he will never get access to Xander. 

...but the Vickers are keeping him from his son.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph has a hankerin for mamacita caca and he wants it straight from the source, full of chili peppers and chorizo.


----------



## DownSyzePotato (Jun 22, 2022)

That's a spicy meatball!


----------



## Davis O'Shaughnessy (Jun 22, 2022)

@Null is making him Dance Like a puppet


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 22, 2022)

I'm going to guess the landlord raised the rent by a significant amount.  This isn't a rare occasion because most rent companies know how much of a bitch it is to move.  They're probably a lot bolder because of inflation and they can just site that in the new agreement.


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Jun 22, 2022)

This could be bad, you guys. What if Ralph actually does move to Africa, where he is slaughtered and eaten by savages? Sure, they want to absorb the white man's magic, we all do.  But little do Mtumbu and his friends know the true source of the Ralphamale's power.  Our fragile world will not be able to contain the threat of a gaggle of begunted Africans a-hollerin' all over the savannah... And then possibly immigrating to countries all over the globe.

Start doomsday prepping now, is what I'm saying.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> > The ROFLmale finally leaves his bunker 20 years after world war 3 destroys the world
> 
> "Finally", he smiles to himself, "No more aylawgs!  No more getting beat up!  I am forever the Ralphamale!  The last man on Earth!"
> 
> ...


And then he gets punched again


----------



## Stan (Jun 22, 2022)

He wants to get away from May and Roxy on a more long term basis


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jun 22, 2022)

Stan said:


> He wants to get away from May and Roxy on a more long term basis


If he does do this, then I hope that May and her family go for child custody.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 22, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> In the US people can have their passports removed for missing child support payments.
> 
> With that said, as of yet Ethan hasn't missed any because the courts have not ordered him to pay - yet - because the court is waiting for him to file his earnings.
> 
> ...


Is that all the court is waiting for? I thought there was supposed to be another court hearing.


----------



## MrBond (Jun 22, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> i dont think the ralphamale could afford the new york state taxes.
> he might be moving to one of these states.
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/select/states-with-no-income-tax/


Taxes? He doesn't even pay his Virginia taxes LOL



An automatic clown said:


> I will take my dumb ratings but I think it would be interesting if some irl alog (that homo Jesse is all I can think of) would try to get a tour of the Gunt shack after he moves out as a prospective tenant just to see the shambles Gunt left the place in.



We need this. But unfortunately, they would have fixed up the damage before showing it to potential tenants I imagine.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Taxes? He doesn't even pay his Virginia taxes LOL
> 
> 
> 
> We need this. But unfortunately, they would have fixed up the damage before showing it to potential tenants I imagine.


Someone should break in and poop all over it and take pics and claim Ralph pooped all over it and that's why he left. Now that's some Fag Fuck Fanfiction.


----------



## Jump (Jun 22, 2022)

Im going with Meigh is a single mom and she scored Section 8 housing in a state with better gibs. That's why ralph will never actually wed her. Sec8, EBT, WIC, Obamacare, obamaphone, etc etc.


----------



## RangerBoo (Jun 22, 2022)

If he does move out of the country it would be because of the Vickers. He will never admit it but he is terrified of the Vickers. Mainly because Ralph knows that the courts will not be kind to him and make him pay up whatever money he has to the Vickers. We all know that Ralph doesn't have a lot of money and has lied about his income. He thinks that by moving to Mexico he will be safe from the courts and give the Vickers a big "Fuck you bitch!". I find this funny given that he never shuts up about getting custody of his son but little Xander takes a backseat to Ralph's greed and other vices.


----------



## Wodanaz (Jun 22, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> View attachment 3414075
> This message to Mrs Vickers was dated 24th November 2020, and he says he "just signed a 17 month lease" and moves in on the 4th (Dec, 2020).
> Let's assume that's a typo and he signed an 18 month lease, it would have expired around the start of June.


>I'm not going to do that. I have a middle class life. I can't do that.
What exactly is he saying here? Is he saying he's merely middle class and can't afford reneging on the contract for a few thousand, or is he saying that his middle class lifestyle is more important? Because it's a top lel either way.



ZeDarkKnight said:


> > The ROFLmale finally leaves his bunker 20 years after world war 3 destroys the world
> 
> "Finally", he smiles to himself, "No more aylawgs!  No more getting beat up!  I am forever the Ralphamale!  The last man on Earth!"
> 
> ...




Reminds me of these funny ass AI generated greentexts I made.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> Ralph is right now talking about what he is going to do in DC tomorrow that he can't talk about and can't stream IRL cause he doesn't want people to know where he is at and what he's doing, it sounds like he is going there to look at apartments, could it be that Meigh and him are planning to move to DC so Ralph can be closer to his dealer?


No. Not unless he’s moving to Westphalia or a neighborhood with way more POCs than his current one.

DC, and every place within 25 miles of it, it filled with people that have cushy, overpaid stable govt jobs, govt contract jobs, political jobs or corporate jobs. The rental market is retarded. Single people making $150k a year in DC live in small mediocre apartments. 

There is no way Gunt could afford, or find a place, in DC that would take his unemployed, terrible credit having ass along with a baby mama, infant, and three pets. 

Ralph needs a uhaul blanket studio plus at least two bedrooms. I’m still guessing he’s going to some place like Culpeper, Va.  A town he could swing by if driving to DC from Richmond but semi-rural so he could rent a cheap house there. Or he’s moving closer to his buddy Sisco.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jun 23, 2022)

I’m going with rent-increase and/or eviction. I would not be surprised if the same shit-tier slumlord owned most of the property on that block, and one or more of the neighboring crackheads/chomos complained to them about cops and EMTs showing up to Ralph’s every week. With Sandra, they had an elderly diabetic  woman who minded her own business. With Ralph, they have unwanted attention, especially knowing what they are likely still into.


----------



## CringeMomma (Jun 23, 2022)

running from child support..


----------



## The Littlest Shitlord (Jun 23, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I'm going to guess the landlord raised the rent by a significant amount.  This isn't a rare occasion because most rent companies know how much of a bitch it is to move.  They're probably a lot bolder because of inflation and they can just site that in the new agreement.


With inflation as crazy as it is, the sensible thing for landlords to do is to jack up the rent on the lease agreement by as much as possible, because they won't be able to do it again until the end of the lease and who knows how bad things will be by then? You can always go and ignore debt (or a portion of) if the tenant genuinely can't afford to pay, but you can't just decide to ignore the lease and start charging _more_. Which is probably why I hear rents are skyrocketing all around the country now.


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Jun 23, 2022)

If I’m serious I think he just wants to get away from the corn cobs and spurious wellness checks. He already treated the place like a pigsty and has absolutely zero love for the place so it’s really not a lot for him to just pack up and move somewhere else.

But if the place goes up on a rental/for lease website with comments I am looking forward to the comments like
“ went to view this property, it smelled like a bar”
” I think this property has some foundational problems. The floorboards are sunk in like there’s been a massive weight over them”
” smells a bit like a pigsty mixed with a horse stable“ 
“ found pictures of Chinese cartoons depicting children scattered all around the place”


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jun 23, 2022)

I doubt Ralph is leaving the US. He thinks he’s being clever by fueling that speculation. If you really want to know his next address, just wait. He’ll spill it one way or another. It likely gonna be another shithole neighborhood comparable to the one he’s in now.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Jun 23, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> I doubt Ralph is leaving the US. He thinks he’s being clever by fueling that speculation. If you really want to know his next address, just wait. He’ll spill it one way or another. It likely gonna be another shithole neighborhood comparable to the one he’s in now.


I doubt Ralph has the foresight to set up this kind of 'accidental' leak of his sexual proclivities.

It is very unlikely he will carry it out, he's a fat lazy lump and there are plenty of legal issues with him being a felon, him securing a working visa and with his child support.

His mindset is clear though, he wants to run from his problems because he is unwilling to give Faith - and by proxy his son - a cent. A true deadbeat dad.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jun 23, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> I doubt Ralph has the foresight to set up this kind of 'accidental' leak of his sexual proclivities.
> 
> It is very unlikely he will carry it out, he's a fat lazy lump and there are plenty of legal issues with him being a felon, him securing a working visa and with his child support.
> 
> His mindset is clear though, he wants to run from his problems because he is unwilling to give Faith - and by proxy his son - a cent. A true deadbeat dad.


It’s funny that Ralph is so retarded, I actually have a hard time believing he’s that retarded. But I must admit, leaking information in this manner would not be out of character for him. 

I don’t think he’ll leave the country either. Too much effort, too little benefit. All he wants is to maintain his parasocial media presence while keeping his physical whereabouts secret. I can surmise which options Ralph is considering. He doesn’t have very many. All his best options require lots of money, paperwork, time, and effort.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 23, 2022)

I do recall him mentioning renewing the lease.  Weird.  I think it’s possible he is attempting to buy a house.  He would probably qualify for first time buyer credit due to his low income.  A lot of townships offer up 8K.  He wouldn’t trust the horse formerly known as Pantsu enough to put the deed in her name, though.  Or perhaps use her for some sort of subsidized housing program for impoverished barn animals?  If he moves to New York for the in laws he will find property taxes alone will cost more than his rent now.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 23, 2022)

Ralph didn’t renew his lease, he admits himself that he signed an “extension”.  Most likely a month-to-month extension at a higher monthly payment while he finds somewhere else to live.

The simplest explanation is usually the right one.  Ralph signed his lease back around the end of 2020.  Prices for everything including rent have skyrocketed.  His landlord probably wanted an extra $500 per month and Gunt couldn’t afford it so he’s now month-to-month in his current rental until he finds a cheaper place.

Meigh is most certainly receiving benefits but for her to get Section 8 housing she’d have to be on a waiting list first which means she’d have to put in the work to get on it, (and pursuing gibsmedat is actually work of a sort), and THEN she’d have to sit on the waiting list until something opened up.  Some areas have folks waiting years, other places have folks waiting months, but there’s no way Meigh just applied for Section 8 housing and got a spot within weeks, especially in the area Ralph himself stated that they’d be in which is “near DC”.  

He’s taking a step even further down from the ghetto rental he was in.  His real fear isn’t of a-hawgs finding his address and leaving corn, it’s that a-hawgs will find his address and reveal to the Farms how shitty his new place is.  Kinda hard to claim “5 Star Days” when you’re living in a 2 bedroom trailer with holes in the plywood floor or some ghetto 2 room apartment with only 1 window unit AC.  At current rental rates that’s all Gunt will be able to afford.

The idea that Gunt or Meigh would be able to obtain a mortgage is laughable.  They’d have to be able to show their lender income sufficient to make the payments.  The only jobs that Meigh has ever had were working at Subway and Target.  Gunt streams for pennies.  There’s no way that either one of them could get approved for a mortgage.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Jun 23, 2022)

Ralph is hiding behind the fact he’s blown a shit load of money leaving his horse and child at home while he galavants around Europe. Time to renew the lease on the crack shack is now and he’s blown it all just to show everyone how much cooler than Andy Warski (who’s another fag) he is. 

Ralph will move somewhere cheaper. He will probably apply for Section 8 housing.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 23, 2022)

Ralph is going to live in a Section Ate apartment, which means he ate entire sections of the apartment.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jun 23, 2022)

>writes an article criticising Jim for changing him name out of fear
>months later, he's fleeing his home and moving to Mexico because people leave corn cobs and nappies at his door
Pottery


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jun 23, 2022)

the only home fit for a white KANG is the trailer park.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jun 23, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> the only home fit for a white KANG is the trailer park.


Him and Tonka in a trailer park together.  Would be the highest degree of white trash kino if they set up a camera.


----------



## Crack Shack Gollum (Jun 23, 2022)

Going to California to be closer to his new dad, Dick.  Beverley Squealbillies arc soon I hope.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 23, 2022)

Pill Cosby said:


> Ralph is hiding behind the fact he’s blown a shit load of money leaving his horse and child at home while he galavants around Europe. Time to renew the lease on the crack shack is now and he’s blown it all just to show everyone how much cooler than Andy Warski (who’s another fag) he is.
> 
> Ralph will move somewhere cheaper. He will probably apply for Section 8 housing.


Ralph wouldn’t qualify for welfare. To get welfare you have to have zero assets and almost nothing in your bank accounts. He’d have to get rid of his truck.


----------



## Wigs4Sale (Jun 23, 2022)

If what the "Junkyard Hog" said is to be believed he's going to DC. Under that speculation, it could be he's having Meigh apply for Welfare and or Section 8. The Section 8 part is tricky the list to be approved is fucking miles long, plus those fuckers are strict to the teeth about shit. Now Welfare is more possible as both Meigh and Ralph make less than minimum wage, the nigger has to have Meigh Self DONO over and over again to put up the illusion. It's also very much possible that Ralph put Rozy into getting SSI(Social Security Income) as we all know Ralph makes pennies.

It's fair to come to the conclusion Ralph is going to become a Welfare baby(EBT food stamps, and EBT cash) just like his father RONNIE and his biggest inspiration the Niggers.. Also on how Ralph funds his trips it's very much possible he's trying to crash Meighs credit score just like how he crashed his own.


----------



## itsallsotiresome (Jun 23, 2022)

I don't think it will be DC because living there is expensive af, even outside of DC. Ralph will end up moving somewhere else in Virginia probably within an hour drive of his current location because he is lazy and it's all he knows.


----------



## Symalsa (Jun 23, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> I'm guessing his rental was up and the landlord hit him with a massive rent increase and because he's a lazy piece of shit he waited til the last minute to find a new crack shack


Ultimate Ralphamale move would be to buy one of those RVs and live in that. He can get a license in certain states that allow you to be a nomad. He'll never really be found if he does it right. Just move to a new RV lot every couple of months, get to see the country, pick up whores at truck stops (obviously put the baby in a storage bin for when you want to bang a hooker with Pantsu). Its literally the perfect solution.

Basically Fear and Loathing on RV Trail. Drugs, nonsense, skirting the fuzz. A modern day outlaw in a Winnebago.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 23, 2022)

Sorry, can we take a minute to remind everyone that Ralph would rather fester in his own shart chair and e-beg than get a real job and have his wages garnished because he won’t support his son. That is the definition of white fucking trash and that other word I’m too polite to say. And PedoParty co-signs this. 
Wherever they end up will be another step down from the ghetto they now are being forced to leave. They are garbage.


----------



## MrBond (Jun 23, 2022)

RangerBoo said:


> If he does move out of the country it would be because of the Vickers. He will never admit it but he is terrified of the Vickers. Mainly because Ralph knows that the courts will not be kind to him and make him pay up whatever money he has to the Vickers. We all know that Ralph doesn't have a lot of money and has lied about his income. He thinks that by moving to Mexico he will be safe from the courts and give the Vickers a big
> Fuck you bitch!". I find this funny given that he never shuts up about getting custody of his son but little Xander takes a backseat to Ralph's greed and other vices.


If he wants freedom from extradition he should go to Brazil and play with the pythons. It's the only country that isn't in the middle east that he could survive in lol


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jun 23, 2022)

Wigs4Sale said:


> If what the "Junkyard Hog" said is to be believed he's going to DC. Under that speculation, it could be he's having Meigh apply for Welfare and or Section 8. The Section 8 part is tricky the list to be approved is fucking miles long, plus those fuckers are strict to the teeth about shit. Now Welfare is more possible as both Meigh and Ralph make less than minimum wage, the nigger has to have Meigh Self DONO over and over again to put up the illusion. It's also very much possible that Ralph put Rozy into getting SSI(Social Security Income) as we all know Ralph makes pennies.
> 
> It's fair to come to the conclusion Ralph is going to become a Welfare baby(EBT food stamps, and EBT cash) just like his father RONNIE and his biggest inspiration the Niggers.. Also on how Ralph funds his trips it's very much possible he's trying to crash Meighs credit score just like how he crashed his own.


i mean they all could/should have been on welfare for years now, but even section 8 doesn't pay all of the rent.


----------



## Wigs4Sale (Jun 23, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> i mean they all could/should have been on welfare for years now, but even section 8 doesn't pay all of the rent.


From my knowledge I believe for Section 8 most of the time if they do need one to pay it would depend on the income. Most people that do have Section 8 pay like 50-200 dollars a month most pay if anything like 100 dollars.


----------



## Booby Jones (Jun 23, 2022)

He's gonna pull a Cumia and move to South Carolina for unknown reasons


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 23, 2022)

Serious question though, now that Ralph has been shown hinting he might flee the country (Totally unrelated to child support back payments guys, I'm cereal) Can Vickers fuck him over by getting a judge to confiscate his passport so he doesn't leave?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jun 23, 2022)

Gravityqueen4life said:


> the only home fit for a white KANG is the trailer park.


Or a junkyard.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 23, 2022)

Ralph just said on the stream that next week he will be starting to move to the new place and he will be driving back and forth to get all his shit there. I think this confirms that he is moving to DC. No other place would be easy to drive back and forth. He is moving close to his dealer and fed handler.

He probably thinks this will be good for his streams because he can report on politics and go to rallies or whatever.

Edit: He said the place he is moving to will be furnished.


----------



## SupremeGuntleman (Jun 23, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> I do recall him mentioning renewing the lease.  Weird.  I think it’s possible he is attempting to buy a house.  He would probably qualify for first time buyer credit due to his low income.  A lot of townships offer up 8K.  He wouldn’t trust the horse formerly known as Pantsu enough to put the deed in her name, though.  Or perhaps use her for some sort of subsidized housing program for impoverished barn animals?  If he moves to New York for the in laws he will find property taxes alone will cost more than his rent now.


There is no way he would qualify for a mortgage.


----------



## Natogf (Jun 23, 2022)

MrBond said:


> If he wants freedom from extradition he should go to Brazil and play with the pythons. It's the only country that isn't in the middle east that he could survive in lol


Ralph is too much of a retarded to live anywhere other then the US and maybe UK. His dumb ass is the definition of an amerimutt


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 23, 2022)

3322 said:


> He said the place he is moving to will be furnished.


Ralph’s “moving in” to an Extended Stay motel.  Either that or he’s renting an AirBnB garage apartment or something.


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Jun 23, 2022)

Why isn't "can't afford rent" an option in the poll, this nigger has been bitching about the price of local real estate a lot lately.


----------



## Les Morfalous (Jun 23, 2022)

Why is Gunty even paying rent when, Ronnie left him a perfectly functioning crack-shack? I know prices in muttland are retarded, but if Ralphie could shill out for a shitty Nissan truck and indulge in getting his ass beat in foreign countries, he could probably afford some osb, some plasterboard and a couple of square meters of tiles and made that place livable. Yeah you got to tighten the belt a bit and do the work yourself, but it's yours.  Why pay rent when you could put the money into something your already own?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 23, 2022)

Canine with Fangs said:


> Why isn't "can't afford rent" an option in the poll, this nigger has been bitching about the price of local real estate a lot lately.


also May can't divorce him because they ain't married.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jun 23, 2022)

Lol this fat ass is driving to DC while discussing where he is gonna move by looking at his phone and going off the road constantly. Why hasnt anyone called the state troopers on him yet with his tag? He’s literally breaking the law and putting people in danger. Idk what highway hes on but if you do know you can call the state troopers in that area about his reckless endangerment while streaming.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 23, 2022)

Les Morfalous said:


> Why is Gunty even paying rent when, Ronnie left him a perfectly functioning crack-shack? I know prices in muttland are retarded, but if Ralphie could shill out for a shitty Nissan truck and indulge in getting his ass beat in foreign countries, he could probably afford some osb, some plasterboard and a couple of square meters of tiles and made that place livable. Yeah you got to tighten the belt a bit and do the work yourself, but it's yours.  Why pay rent when you could put the money into something your already own?


Because Ronnie’s crack shack is in West Memphis.  The town Gunt went to school in, and got bullied so hard that Mama had to pull him out of school and send him to private school.  There is no Catholic high school in West Memphis though, so he had to go back into public school for High School and he got bullied so hard in High School that he dropped out in order to escape.

I’d guess that most of the people he went to school with still live in West Memphis.  The Ralphamale act doesn’t work on folks who remember making Ethan lick dog shit back in High School.


----------



## Ninon42 (Jun 23, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> he's moving right next to daddy jim.





Hüftpriester said:


> This. I think we shamed him into moving his young family out of the crime infested shithole of South Richmond. We care more about the safety of his horse and Rozy than he does.
> 
> Ralph will find out that his dollar won't go as far in more desirable locations. I saw someone post a 2 bedroom in MN near Jim's house that's probably in the same price range as his crackshack. The only difference is, it has half the square footage. So unless Ralph moves to an even shittier neighborhood, he's either gonna have to downsize or spend a lot more on rent.


That fat fuck wouldn't last a single Midwestern winter. He'd be gone after one week of below zero temps and besides the weather, he couldn't even afford a trailer in the methiest hinterlands of Wisconsin or the Dakotas, much less Minnesota.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 23, 2022)

3322 said:


> Ralph just said on the stream that next week he will be starting to move to the new place and he will be driving back and forth to get all his shit there. I think this confirms that he is moving to DC. No other place would be easy to drive back and forth. He is moving close to his dealer and fed handler.
> 
> He probably thinks this will be good for his streams because he can report on politics and go to rallies or whatever.
> 
> Edit: He said the place he is moving to will be furnished.


He’s not moving to DC, but he obviously wants to still be within an hour or two driving distance of DC for his drug runs. 

Culpeper Va, or that general region, is likely

Renting a furnished place? Wow, he’s coming down in the world. Furnished places (with the exception of places that cater to professional corporate workers) are trashy places that charge an extra $75 a month for some Big Lot quality furniture that’s been used by the last four tenants. Gross. 

Is he really so poor he has to rent furnishings? I mean I guess his other option is rent-a-center if he can’t afford to furnish his own place. 

What kind of “home maker” is Pantsu that she lets a landlord decorate her (rental) home. Aren’t trad SAHM supposed to be all about custom home decor and style? They are either going to be living in a house furnished like a Red Roof Inn or renting some guys place with grandma’s old stuff still in it.


----------



## Michael Janke (Jun 23, 2022)

Ninon42 said:


> That fat fuck wouldn't last a single Midwestern winter. He'd be gone after one week of below zero temps and besides the weather, he couldn't even afford a trailer in the methiest hinterlands of Wisconsin or the Dakotas, much less Minnesota.


his fat will insulate him against the heat.


----------



## Symalsa (Jun 23, 2022)

3322 said:


> He said the place he is moving to will be furnished.


Interesting. Im starting to think it wont be DC. Furnished apartments in DC arent cheap. At least not in any "decent" part of DC.

I wonder if him and Pantsu qualify for any sort of govt assistance. I've had clients that are section 8 and they get to move into brand new apartments fully furnished. Ralph's income might be low enough. Pantsu's definitely is. Plus they have a dependent.

If Ralph is creative and takes enough write-offs for his "business" he may be able to get his income far below the bar for qualifying.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Jun 23, 2022)

Hes still bragging about his new place while staring at his phone driving on a highway. This fattie is gonna mow down some people. He has to read kiwifarms regardless of if hes driving lol.


----------



## Jump (Jun 23, 2022)

Symalsa said:


> I wonder if him and Pantsu qualify for any sort of govt assistance.


>him and pantsu
They aren't married. She is putting single mom on that application. 

Your thinking to much like an honest member of society when you should be thinking more like a nigger to understand the way people like Ralph think. Them actually getting married will fuck up their gibs so its never happening. Single mom on section 8, EBT, WIC, school lunch, medicade etc etc. I'll bet Ralph even uses Pantsu's name to get on the lifeline program to get subsidized broadband internet.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Hes still bragging about his new place while staring at his phone driving on a highway. This fattie is gonna mow down some people. He has to read kiwifarms regardless of if hes driving lol.
> 
> View attachment 3418504
> View attachment 3418505


It always makes me sad when he makes these drug runs.  It's tragic because he probably has to split it with Corinne or bang her.  I'm sure even Ralph finds her insufferable.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 23, 2022)

3322 said:


> Edit: He said the place he is moving to will be furnished.


sounds like he's going to be roommates with someone


----------



## Symalsa (Jun 23, 2022)

Jump said:


> >him and pantsu
> They aren't married. She is putting single mom on that application.
> 
> Your thinking to much like an honest member of society when you should be thinking more like a nigger to understand the way people like Ralph think. Them actually getting married will fuck up their gibs so its never happening. Single mom on section 8, EBT, WIC, school lunch, medicade etc etc. I'll bet Ralph even uses Pantsu's name to get on the lifeline program to get subsidized broadband internet.


Nah, Im not thinking like an honest person, Im just thinking along the lines of what rules they can squeeze in under. Pantsu may put single mom, but I think they ask multiple questions to verify theres no other income or anyone living with you. I know in my state if you have a significant other you need to disclose it. Basically theyre rating the living budget based on mother and child/children

We'll see. Either way this goes I think they qualify for Govt funds based on her claiming to be single or even with acknowledging Ralph.


----------



## Jump (Jun 23, 2022)

Symalsa said:


> Nah, Im not thinking like an honest person, Im just thinking along the lines of what rules they can squeeze in under. Pantsu may put single mom, but I think they ask multiple questions to verify theres no other income or anyone living with you. I know in my state if you have a significant other you need to disclose it. Basically theyre rating the living budget based on mother and child/children
> 
> We'll see. Either way this goes I think they qualify for Govt funds based on her claiming to be single or even with acknowledging Ralph.


It varies by state. In my state its easy to rip off the system and there isn't anyone doing inspections to verify who is living with you.
The hasidic jew's have whole communities based around this in my state.
Woman A is with Man A
Woman B is with Man B

Family A lives in a house Man B OWNS.
Family B lives in a house Man A OWNS.
They are married in the "eyes of god" but not legally.
The Women have kids and get Section 8 assistance to pay the "rent" to the men and the men work full time. The woman are on every single program including Operation Fuel and lifeline cellphone plans.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 23, 2022)

Someone should follow Ralph to his new shack when he’s moving things.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 23, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Someone should follow Ralph to his new shack when he’s moving things.


No need, Ralph will IRL stream the move for us.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 23, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Hes still bragging about his new place while staring at his phone driving on a highway. This fattie is gonna mow down some people. He has to read kiwifarms regardless of if hes driving lol.
> 
> View attachment 3418504
> View attachment 3418505


It's fine Bryan, Ethan drives with his mystical Ralphasense.  It's a mixture of rage and distraction that acts as one of those self driving cars, like star wars or some shit.  His powers are improved by being fucked up on substances and/or having infants in the truck.


----------



## The Big Dream (Jun 23, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> It's fine Bryan, Ethan drives with his mystical Ralphasense.  It's a mixture of rage and distraction that acts as one of those self driving cars, like star wars or some shit.  His powers are improved by being fucked up on substances and/or having infants in the truck.


The only reason he crashed that one time is that reading Kiwi Farms sobered him back to reality.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jun 23, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> sounds like he's going to be roommates with someone


If that's the case, it's only gonna be a matter of time before they get kicked out and yet another mortal blood enemy is made.


----------



## Punished Brent (Jun 23, 2022)

can you be trad with a lolicon?
can you be america first™ in mexico?
ralph is asking the important questions


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jun 23, 2022)

#KillAllPedos said:


> I doubt Ralph is leaving the US. He thinks he’s being clever by fueling that speculation. If you really want to know his next address, just wait. He’ll spill it one way or another. It likely gonna be another shithole neighborhood comparable to the one he’s in now.


Yeah, I think I agree with that.

Ralph can be impulsive, possibly because he's fucking drunk constantly, but I don't think he's actually stupid enough to believe he's going to move to some other country like Mexico. That's insane.
These aren't genuine thoughts, these are fantasies. Ralph is just a little scared fat boy with daddy issues trying to project the image of some globe trotting (lol, trotting. Like a pig) high roller gambling around the world drinking fine whiskey and banging high class escorts, that's all.

In fact I question how stupid he actually is, or if he's aware of the right thing to do most times and knowingly picks the "Act like an idiot wigger" dialogue option whenever given the choice. Obviously he's no genius, but he isn't a mental retard either, which in a sense only makes it worse that he acts how he does.



Bryan Dunn said:


> Lol this fat ass is driving to DC while discussing where he is gonna move by looking at his phone and going off the road constantly. Why hasnt anyone called the state troopers on him yet with his tag? He’s literally breaking the law and putting people in danger. Idk what highway hes on but if you do know you can call the state troopers in that area about his reckless endangerment while streaming.
> View attachment 3418405View attachment 3418406View attachment 3418407


Could he just stop when he's behind the wheel? It's all fun and games online, but it won't be so funny when he T-bones someone and kills them. Some niggers really need to learn to take driving seriously.

Although an aside, did he start going clean shaven because folks in the May thread (I think) were speculating a while back that he's probably too fat/incompetent to shave properly?
Thanks for reading as usual, Ethan.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 23, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> Yeah, I think I agree with that.
> 
> Ralph can be impulsive, possibly because he's fucking drunk constantly, but I don't think he's actually stupid enough to believe he's going to move to some other country like Mexico. That's insane.
> These aren't genuine thoughts, these are fantasies. Ralph is just a little scared fat boy with daddy issues trying to project the image of some globe trotting (lol, trotting. Like a pig) high roller gambling around the world drinking fine whiskey and banging high class escorts, that's all.
> ...


Correct, what it does make me think is that he’s rented a month-to-month furnished apartment and is plotting his next move (Mexico being one option)


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jun 23, 2022)

Going with the unlisted option of rent hike. I think he's using the move to do 2 things
1)Move closer to the Ralphmare's parents since she's probably bitchy from all his travelling and has to lean on her parents a lot, meanwhile she keeps telling "oh, he's just travelled for business!" No, he's travelling to get away from your ass.
2)To try to hide from the corncobs and aylawgs. But his problem is that he thinks he's going to be invisible. He is going to be invisible...for a month max. Then we can all continue our pilgrimages to GuntMecca.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Jun 23, 2022)

3322 said:


> Ralph just said on the stream that next week he will be starting to move to the new place and he will be driving back and forth to get all his shit there. I think this confirms that he is moving to DC. No other place would be easy to drive back and forth. He is moving close to his dealer and fed handler.
> 
> He probably thinks this will be good for his streams because he can report on politics and go to rallies or whatever.
> 
> Edit: He said the place he is moving to will be furnished.



What if he's leaving his horse for the catboi fuhrer?  Overtime the ROFLmale realize he likes being insulted, and Nicky is tired of being insulted and wants to be the dominatrix of the situation for once.

A match made in hell..........................................................................


----------



## Punished Brent (Jun 23, 2022)

He probably just wanted to go on a rant about immigration on his show and about how "its harder to move to the U.S.A than it is to move to mexico"
Orrrr he is just really dumb and meant to type New Mexico for cheap drugs and gambling. 
My rational mind says he isn't really moving to mexico but this is ethan we are talkin' bout


----------



## oramge cat (Jun 23, 2022)

Went with "legitimate threat from a deranged person", I think some even bigger psycho is fucking with him and has made legit threats against him and his horse, maybe even done psycho shit like come to his house. If KF has taught me anything, it's always bet on crazy.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 23, 2022)

oramge cat said:


> Went with "legitimate threat from a deranged person", I think some even bigger psycho is fucking with him and has made legit threats against him and his horse, maybe even done psycho shit like come to his house. If KF has taught me anything, it's always bet on crazy.


Doubtful, with ralph's porch camera and his desperation to spin kiwi farms as full of mentally ill pyschos. He would have posted video and screens on twitter while it was happening.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 23, 2022)

Laquisha Guntermensch said:


> Into an early grave?  Probably so.


If Jim outlasts gunty despite having super mega cancer, that's gonna be a fun day on the farms.


----------



## Retink (Jun 23, 2022)

My top theories is that he's either too broke to continue renting a full house and is going to get a studio or something, or he's being kicked out by the landlord because either the landlord is pissed or the neighbors are pissed.


----------



## Ed Special (Jun 24, 2022)

I reckon, if present, the Homo Nerds Association is tired of him acting like a fucking wigger and keep slapping him with fines


----------



## bigbombguy2222 (Jun 24, 2022)

Genuinely? Ralph probably can see the writing on the wall with the people leaving corn in his yard. There's going to come a point where he'll become the American Drachenlord and get people visiting his house to get a rise out of him, and he's _guaranteed _to give you one. Just a matter of time until people catch on and start paying the Gunt Bunker a visit. 

I also like to believe he cares at least a little about May and his kid and wants to protect them from that. That's pure optimism though. We all know this is an ego thing.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Jun 24, 2022)

Maybe the majestic Ralphamale has finally decided to go forth and build his homestead on the 26 acres of rotting, stinking swampland that he inherited. It's there he will finally construct the Hall of Doom and assemble the Legion members for his ultimate plan to once and for all eliminate Metokurman.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Jun 24, 2022)

A Rastafarian Skeleton said:


> Or a junkyard.


Isn't he called a junkyard dog or something?


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Jun 24, 2022)

There's light at the end said:


> Isn't he called a junkyard dog or something?


Nick Fuentes said Ralph is "a trailer park junkyard" lol


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 24, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> Hes still bragging about his new place while staring at his phone driving on a highway. This fattie is gonna mow down some people. He has to read kiwifarms regardless of if hes driving lol.
> 
> View attachment 3418504
> View attachment 3418505




He has no neck.
250lbs, lol.


----------



## SupremeGuntleman (Jun 24, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Because Ronnie’s crack shack is in West Memphis.  The town Gunt went to school in, and got bullied so hard that Mama had to pull him out of school and send him to private school.  There is no Catholic high school in West Memphis though, so he had to go back into public school for High School and he got bullied so hard in High School that he dropped out in order to escape.
> 
> I’d guess that most of the people he went to school with still live in West Memphis.  The Ralphamale act doesn’t work on folks who remember making Ethan lick dog shit back in High School.


That and the house likely needs renovations he isn't capable of doing, so he'd have to pay a pile of money just to make it livable.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jun 24, 2022)

UCantCCPMe said:


> for all eliminate Metokurman.


And the Kino League/Friends


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 24, 2022)

SupremeGuntleman said:


> That and the house likely needs renovations he isn't capable of doing, so he'd have to pay a pile of money just to make it livable.


Quite possible, but at $1500-$2k per month rent, I’d be living in it as I fixed it up, no matter how bad off it was.  Plus, although there’s no way Gunt could ever obtain a mortgage, I’d bet he’d have no problem getting some equity out of Ronnie’s house in the form of a home improvement loan and then using that money to fix the place up.  The payments on that plus taxes would still be cheaper than the $1500-$2k per month in rent he pays.


----------



## BooneHelm (Jun 24, 2022)

He's moving because he knows if he has a fat guy heart attack in his current house the fire department will have to bust down a wall to get him out of there.  It's best for him to choose something like a barn with massive doors, something optimal for himself and his horse.


----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Jun 24, 2022)

SupremeGuntleman said:


> That and the house likely needs renovations he isn't capable of doing, so he'd have to pay a pile of money just to make it livable.


Implying he cares if it’s unlivable. As long as he can get wifi to stream and a window AC unit he’s fine baby. No running water or working toilet gonna keep the Ralphamale down.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 24, 2022)

BooneHelm said:


> He's moving because he knows if he has a fat guy heart attack in his current house the fire department will have to bust down a wall to get him out of there.  It's best for him to choose something like a barn with massive doors, something optimal for himself and his horse.


Good point, the new place will need accessibility.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jun 24, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> The Ralphamale act doesn’t work on folks who remember making Ethan lick dog shit back in High School.


Guess thats where the scat fetish came from.
It all makes perfect sense.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 24, 2022)

Ethan Ralph is moving to get away from Slenderman and the whole Kill Stream saga was just a giant Marble Hornets sequel ARG.


----------



## Snusmumriken (Jun 24, 2022)

The ol’ hillbilly belief that Mexico is just the cool kids’ basement for law-unabiding Americans?


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jun 24, 2022)

I don't understand the ayylawgs that think this fat fuck is poor or is broke, over the past year he has demonstrated the opposite of broke, he wrecked his car and financed a new one right away, he has traveled to europe 2 times in 6 months and has went to Las Vegas, Atlantic city and DC on several occasions. Dude is financially equipped to pay rent. Now will he continue to have throw away cash in the future tune into find out, once the guy stops traveling and just runs his show maybe you can call him out on his money situation. I really do not think he is poor because he can make a better living then I can and I am above par in earnings.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 24, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> The Ralphamale act doesn’t work on folks who remember making Ethan lick dog shit back in High School.


make? 


Bryan Dunn said:


> Lol this fat ass is driving to DC while discussing where he is gonna move by looking at his phone and going off the road constantly. Why hasnt anyone called the state troopers on him yet with his tag? He’s literally breaking the law and putting people in danger. Idk what highway hes on but if you do know you can call the state troopers in that area about his reckless endangerment while streaming.
> View attachment 3418405View attachment 3418406View attachment 3418407


seriously his mouth is tiny and puckered. it looks almost exactly like an asshole


Disheveled Human said:


> I don't understand the ayylawgs that think this fat fuck is poor or is broke, over the past year he has demonstrated the opposite of broke, he wrecked his car and financed a new one right away, he has traveled to europe 2 times in 6 months and has went to Las Vegas, Atlantic city and DC on several occasions. Dude is financially equipped to pay rent. Now will he continue to have throw away cash in the future tune into find out, once the guy stops traveling and just runs his show maybe you can call him out on his money situation.


responses like this are in large part why ralph does those things. ralph has the savings and some paypig backing to get some wigger shit and some trips, thats about it, if you live in a literal child molester filled violent ghetto and your family lives off your scraps from your bad decisions and murses youre not doing well with money, i mean ffs if you want to talk about observable finances he went from a big one time 900 dollar murse to a 100 iirc when that was stolen and now hes down to a cheap 20 dollar walmart bag. what does that say about his finances? broke ass wigger who can make a big dumb purchase at the expanse of all the practical boring adult shit. you also forget hes racking up debt buying all this shit on his gf's credit card. how many wealthy people you know forced to do that for mid sized one time purchases that he flexes as the ultimate rich shit like murses.


----------



## smellybutthole (Jun 24, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> I really do not think he is poor because he can make a better living then I can and I am above par in earnings.



I feel sorry for you if you think Ralph is living it up. Ralph probably isn't paying taxes and balked at paying $1100 a month in child support.
Maybe less time on the farms and more time investing in your career would be a smart move for you?


----------



## FFinfo (Jun 24, 2022)

MeltyTW said:


> if you live in a literal child molester filled violent ghetto and your family lives off your scraps from your bad decisions and murses youre not doing well with money


Pretty much this. Nobody that's making decent money would live where Ralph does. They might not buy a big McMansion, but they aren't going to live with a perimeter of sex offenders. 


			https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/1515-Clay-St-Cedar-Falls-IA-50613/76668103_zpid/?
		

I remember the city of Cedar Falls from an article about cities with 10gb residential lines.
Anyway, this is a perfectly find home for a single-child family, in a safe neighborhood. The only sex offender in the neighborhood looks like he was hung out to dry on a statutory rape charge when he was 18 with a girl between 14 and 17, and he hasn't gotten into trouble in the 23 years since.
Basically if Ralph had even a little bit of actual wealth he'd fuck off and live somewhere _like there_ and not where he was living. Not to flex, but because the improved quality of life would pay itself off with his kid having a nice park to go to, a safer neighborhood, better schools, etc.


----------



## Disheveled Human (Jun 24, 2022)

smellybutthole said:


> I feel sorry for you if you think Ralph is living it up. Ralph probably isn't paying taxes and balked at paying $1100 a month in child support.
> Maybe less time on the farms and more time investing in your career would be a smart move for you?


No reason to think he does or does not pay taxes, I can see him moving out of the country to not have to pay child support on xander, its not because he cannot afford to pay it but more about him not wanting to pay child support. The fact he is on the road more then he is at home its probably May complaining about the harassment, In today's stream he let the cop know that he had 7-8 wellness checks on him, its 8-9 now. So yeah its probably a combo of Harassment and running away from child support.


----------



## Retink (Jun 24, 2022)

So with Ralph going to Mexico, and being a tard about it already, I just hope that when he's there, that whatever poor pig they feed his corpse to doesn't get sick from all the gunt grease.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jun 24, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> its not because he cannot afford to pay it but more about him not wanting to pay child support.


ralphs too cowardly to do something like that for a want though and it cant even be an ego thing since he talked so much shit about josh leaving america and he cant just cope that he never said it because we have the clips.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 24, 2022)

Retink said:


> So with Ralph going to Mexico, and being a tard about it already, I just hope that when he's there, that whatever poor pig they feed his corpse to doesn't get sick from all the gunt grease.


Ralph is too big of a pussy to go to Mexico, and he can't afford the move itself, its not going to happen.


----------



## FFinfo (Jun 24, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> So yeah its probably a combo of Harassment and running away from child support.


California has enforced child support in Mexico before, and Ralph wouldn't be outsmarting them by moving there. Not to mention he'd basically no longer be able to ever go to the US again without someone (or the Vickers) fucking with him. He'd be fucked in California since he'd have a warrant out.
Also:


> > 18 U.S.C. § 228- Failure to pay legal child support obligations
> 
> 
> Section 228 of Title 18, United States Code, makes it illegal for an individual to willfully fail to pay child support in certain circumstances.
> ...


If the Vickers get child support established and Ralph already owes more than 5k that he's just avoiding payments on, he will go to prison applying to live in Mexico, lol.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 24, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> California has enforced child support in Mexico before, and Ralph wouldn't be outsmarting them by moving there. Not to mention he'd basically no longer be able to ever go to the US again without someone (or the Vickers) fucking with him. He'd be fucked in California since he'd have a warrant out.
> Also:
> 
> If the Vickers get child support established and Ralph already owes more than 5k that he's just avoiding payments on, he will go to prison applying to live in Mexico, lol.


Don't worry, he's too much of a cowardly bitch to actually move to Mexico.


----------



## ddlloo (Jun 24, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> I don't understand the ayylawgs that think this fat fuck is poor or is broke, over the past year he has demonstrated the opposite of broke, he wrecked his car and financed a new one right away, he has traveled to europe 2 times in 6 months and has went to Las Vegas, Atlantic city and DC on several occasions. Dude is financially equipped to pay rent. Now will he continue to have throw away cash in the future tune into find out, once the guy stops traveling and just runs his show maybe you can call him out on his money situation. I really do not think he is poor because he can make a better living then I can and I am above par in earnings.



I agree to an extent. I think a lot of people purposefully underestimate how much he makes just to fuck with his pride, and others just see low dono days and Ralph lying through his teeth during them and think he's poor as dogshit. IMO Ethan is just wigger rich:  Overspends on vanity shit to make himself look richer than he is, instead of saving anything he splurges on temporary pleasures things like his steaks, booze, and gambling visits, all while underspending on actual important stuff like his kid.


----------



## Aquinas (Jun 25, 2022)

Ralph's not going to mexico
although lmao if he did because nigga's head is going to roll if so


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 25, 2022)

ddlloo said:


> I agree to an extent. I think a lot of people purposefully underestimate how much he makes just to fuck with his pride, and others just see low dono days and Ralph lying through his teeth during them and think he's poor as dogshit. IMO Ethan is just wigger rich:  Overspends on vanity shit to make himself look richer than he is, instead of saving anything he splurges on temporary pleasures things like his steaks, booze, and gambling visits, all while underspending on actual important stuff like his kid.


Or spending money on, you know, actual adult living expenses. Don’t forget Ralph lived in a nasty shack with his mom until he was fucking 35 years old. 

He actually pulled in some decent money during GG. I think he tried to flex having 20k in savings to Ade, though I’m sure women’s Indian tennis matches are that shit up. You would think he would have wanted to move himself and dear mom to a decent place to live when he was pulling in thousands a month, but lol no. Ralph is only accustomed to white trash living. 

2020 was the first year in Ralph’s entire life that he had to actually pay his own living expenses. He still spends his money like he’s a teen living with mom - priority is on drugs, his truck and trips. People say clothes and purses but Ralph’s shit is cheap mall shit and doesn’t cost more than a few hundred bucks.

This is why watching Ralph the last year and half has been so entertaining. He has to finally be an independent big boy at age 36 and it’s a shitshow. If he had to put his money towards a decent house/lifestyle for himself and family it would torpedo his nigger rich lifestyle and Ralph has no idea how to live any other way. 

Ralph might be moving out of the ghetto but he’s now renting a “furnished” place, which means he’s just going to another crack shack outside Richmond. 

Outside of corporate rentals and college student apartments, furnished places are usually for poor people that don’t have their own furniture. Nice rental places rightly assume their tenants will have their own furniture. 

Furnished houses/apt have grotty cheap furniture because they rent to people who don’t have much.  The furniture is crap because they know it’s going to get trashed anyway. They cater to tenants that show up with their stuff in trash bags and go buy all their home supplies at Dollar General when they move in. This is Ralph. He will be able to move his entire household in the back of his Nissan and a bunch of trash bags.  

I do wonder if he will bother to take his mattress or go with the used bed at his new rental place. Hopefully, unlike Ralph, the last tenants use sheets. But a mattress, maybe a dirty couch and table are probably the biggest things Ralph owns and will have to move. Everything else is just shit he will throw in trash bags.

Ralph has a very low standard of living. He grew up in a dirty shack that was foreclosed on. Ralph is a wigger and spends his money quickly on instant gratification and dumb shit white trash considers status symbols. He is incapable of putting what money he earns towards long term goals that would raise his overall standard of living out of the white trash rental realm. Even if by some miracle Ralph’s streaming income doubled nothing would change. He’d still live in a dump, but blow the extra money on drugs, trips and gambling. 

Now that mom’s free ride is over I predict he has begun white trash transitory living saga. He will now move every year or two until he dies or gets a free HUD apartment.


----------



## OffRecord (Jun 25, 2022)

Roe V Wade overturned so Ralph wants to move somewhere he can feel comfortable his future children will be aborted as opposed to having to pay more child support.


----------



## bajagoogoo (Jun 25, 2022)

Punished 🌍 said:


> Rochester, New York next to Meigh parents or actually stay at Meigh parents house is my guess.


If that's the case, expect him babbling about waiting in line at Zabar's and/or how Lombardi's is the best pizza in the city. 

Christ, he was bad enough at a random sandwich shop in D.C.


----------



## Apex Ralphamale (Jun 25, 2022)

I have long has this schizo theory on May, I've held off on posting about it because I have very little to go by to justify it, but it becomes relevant for this subject. 
So during the Kingpin event, May got mad at Ralph for using so much of her money to buy an overpriced hat. And a notable change in Ralph's habits before that was that he switched from his vegas trips and gambling to taking vacations in Europe. While still expensive, holiday trips in European tourist centers aren't as open-ended expense wise as gambling in casinos in Vegas. 
Combine that with the downgrade on the murse and there's a clear picture that he's saving money and going lower on his purchases. Something he wouldn't do on his own volition, if it were just money being short, he'd find some retard bank that would give him a loan. 

I think that behind the scenes, Meigh is much less of a pushover than they let on in public and the notions to the contrary may have been true in the past, but are a deliberate deception on their part. They're literally just pretending like this is still the case, so the gunt doesn't have to lose face in front of his wigger fans. But in truth, she puts her foot down more, now that he depends on her financially. Not enough to stop him from being Ralph, but at least enough to tone down the random spending somewhat. That's why he's bragging with sausages from the grocery store or hyping up his new basic bag like holding things is this brand new concept, it's the only stuff she allows him to have and he NEEDS to brag with something because of who he is. 

I actually think that wherever they're moving is very close to where Meigh's family lives, just so she can fall back on their support more easily in the event that the gunt moves onto his next bitch and leaves her behind. And that the impetus to do this came from her specifically. She tries to immerse herself in the tradwife larp but her new 'character' can't deal with random strangers going on pilgrimages to his house.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Jun 25, 2022)

Faster drive to the buffet


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 25, 2022)

Apex Ralphamale said:


> I have long has this schizo theory on May, I've held off on posting about it because I have very little to go by to justify it, but it becomes relevant for this subject.
> So during the Kingpin event, May got mad at Ralph for using so much of her money to buy an overpriced hat. And a notable change in Ralph's habits before that was that he switched from his vegas trips and gambling to taking vacations in Europe. While still expensive, holiday trips in European tourist centers aren't as open-ended expense wise as gambling in casinos in Vegas.
> Combine that with the downgrade on the murse and there's a clear picture that he's saving money and going lower on his purchases. Something he wouldn't do on his own volition, if it were just money being short, he'd find some retard bank that would give him a loan.
> 
> ...


He relies on using her CC and SS# so she would have more leverage than ppl think, but that only means Ralph panders to her behind the scenes. I think just “not yelling” and being nice to her is all it takes. Her dad raised her to be good baby mama material for Ralph. 

Even though Ralph gets money every month he cannot do much with it because it’s not enough to buy him any freedoms (he needs $250k plus for that) and he’s a convicted felon, has terrible credit, famous online pariah, debts/overdrawn bank accounts when he did manage to get accounts or predatory loans. Ralph claimed to have $50k or whatever in savings a few years ago and he still continued to live in a hovel with his mom. Even $50k couldn’t get him out of mom’s house due to his reputation, bad credit and pariah status. 

He needs another person to be his front so he can try to use his monthly income on something besides cash vices. Pantsu provided that. Ralph probably wanted to get her pregnant to make her stay put after he put his dono stream in her accounts. The kid also gives him an additional SS# to try and fraudulently use.

The sad part is she handed over access to Ralph and all she got in return was living in a dump with her baby. All the extra money he gets that could be used for a better way of life is pissed away on Ralphamale BS. Pantsu got nothing she couldn’t have on her own, no need to cede control to Ralph for this existence. Any single mom can live like poor white trash. May’s current standard of living is easily obtainable via welfare benefits, she doesn’t need Ralph for it.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 25, 2022)

Apex Ralphamale said:


> I have long has this schizo theory on May, I've held off on posting about it because I have very little to go by to justify it, but it becomes relevant for this subject.
> So during the Kingpin event, May got mad at Ralph for using so much of her money to buy an overpriced hat. And a notable change in Ralph's habits before that was that he switched from his vegas trips and gambling to taking vacations in Europe. While still expensive, holiday trips in European tourist centers aren't as open-ended expense wise as gambling in casinos in Vegas.
> Combine that with the downgrade on the murse and there's a clear picture that he's saving money and going lower on his purchases. Something he wouldn't do on his own volition, if it were just money being short, he'd find some retard bank that would give him a loan.
> 
> ...


Disagree. I think Ralph barely breaks even at the end of the month so he simply doesn't have as much cash to spend. It's not Meigh "putting her foot down". When he goes on trips he barely earns enough in superchats to pay for them. He has many expensive habbits, not just shitty designer purses. He still gambles thousands of dollars worth in sports bets on the regular, he just went to Atlantic City to gamble, not even a week after coming home from Europe and is already planning a Vegas trip in July. He spends a good amount on weed, coke (or meth?) and alcohol.

If Meigh wasn't a total doormat he wouldn't go to random trips to Portugal and Vegas to gamble all their money away while she's home alone with the baby. I think when Ralph goes to a protest in DC the superchats he gets are barely enough to pay for the hotel, the gas money, the steaks, drinks and of course the hooker and drugs. He tells Meigh he is traveling for work and to make them money, but he is spending just as much as he is making and she is too dumb to do the math. I doubt she even has access to their financials to see what he is spending money on (like 500 bucks a night for an escort while he's away).

Meigh is letting him run her credit score into the ground without even being married to him. She probably already has a bunch of debt on her cards and whenever he dumps her she will be left with shitty credit, a ton of debt, zero job experience and possibly a lease and a truck in her name that she can't afford the payments for. He has zero legal responsibility for Meigh, which is why it's so retarded of her to agree to all of this without getting married.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 25, 2022)

Ralph is selling (and snorting obvs) pills to supplement his lifestyle. They’ve run through whatever credit cards and income PedoParty brought to the table some time ago.
Neither one has a job. PedoParty hasn’t had a job in a long time.  I’d bet the deed to Ralph’s swamp (or his quarter share) that drug dealing has been a cornerstone of Ralph’s income most of his adult life.


----------



## GL09 (Jun 25, 2022)

I hope his new home has some good soundproofing, wouldn't want the neighbours to be kept awake at night by Ralph's whimpering.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Jun 26, 2022)

Watch, Ralph will show up on livestream like, "Fuck all yew alawgs, I moved to Hawaii, where _Obama _is from. So I'm not in the US anymore. That means that _dumb bitch_ Faith ain't gettin shit from me. The Ralphamale wins again. Karen farms btfo'd"


----------



## H. H. Lovecraft (Jun 26, 2022)

UCantCCPMe said:


> Watch, Ralph will show up on livestream like, "Fuck all yew alawgs, *I moved to Hawaii, where Obama is from. So I'm not in the US anymore.* That means that _dumb bitch_ Faith ain't gettin shit from me. The Ralphamale wins again. Karen farms btfo'd"


That's probably what he thinks the birther controversy was over. "Obama was born in Hawaii therefore he's not a natural born citizen."


----------



## ComedyEnjoyer (Jun 26, 2022)

Apex Ralphamale said:


> I actually think that wherever they're moving is very close to where Meigh's family lives, just so she can fall back on their support more easily in the event that the gunt moves onto his next bitch and leaves her behind. And that the impetus to do this came from her specifically. She tries to immerse herself in the tradwife larp but her new 'character' can't deal with random strangers going on pilgrimages to his house.


My speculation on what caused Meigh to jump dicks from tranny to midget was getting fucked with at her home by Digi's fans, but she was too fucking stupid to realize it was going to be even worse in association with Gunt. Now she's in too far with Gunt, having his spawn. When the harassment from Ralph's alogs gets too high she's going to break. There's no way Ralph would be spending more time on trips than at home if their home life was at all decent. Looking forward to the break up arc, Gunty being on the hook for two baby mamas that hate him will be something to see.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 26, 2022)

I think out of control coke and gambling habit should be an option on the poll.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 26, 2022)

Disheveled Human said:


> I don't understand the ayylawgs that think this fat fuck is poor or is broke, over the past year he has demonstrated the opposite of broke, he wrecked his car and financed a new one right away, he has traveled to europe 2 times in 6 months and has went to Las Vegas, Atlantic city and DC on several occasions. Dude is financially equipped to pay rent. Now will he continue to have throw away cash in the future tune into find out, once the guy stops traveling and just runs his show maybe you can call him out on his money situation. I really do not think he is poor because he can make a better living then I can and I am above par in earnings.


It seems to me that if Ralph were doing better financially he'd at least live in a place that had a covered parking area for his and Pantsu's cars instead of having to park them out on the street.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 26, 2022)

Apex Ralphamale said:


> I have long has this schizo theory on May, I've held off on posting about it because I have very little to go by to justify it, but it becomes relevant for this subject.
> So during the Kingpin event, May got mad at Ralph for using so much of her money to buy an overpriced hat. And a notable change in Ralph's habits before that was that he switched from his vegas trips and gambling to taking vacations in Europe. While still expensive, holiday trips in European tourist centers aren't as open-ended expense wise as gambling in casinos in Vegas.
> Combine that with the downgrade on the murse and there's a clear picture that he's saving money and going lower on his purchases. Something he wouldn't do on his own volition, if it were just money being short, he'd find some retard bank that would give him a loan.
> 
> ...


Another thing to note is that Ralph doesn't tweet as much when he's home with his steed and ReRollRozy. This implies that his horse might be wrangling him behind the scenes. 

Amanda is still a paedophilic pushover. Probably not as much as we make her out to be.


----------



## ddlloo (Jun 26, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Another thing to note is that Ralph doesn't tweet as much when he's home with his steed and ReRollRozy. This implies that his horse might be wrangling him behind the scenes.
> 
> Amanda is still a paedophilic pushover. Probably not as much as we make her out to be.


Gator2.0: Now with more cooking and fucking.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jun 27, 2022)

Would be funny if he decides to move to Las Vegas permanently.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 27, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> Would be funny if he decides to move to Las Vegas permanently.


He already moved and is just punking y’all


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 28, 2022)

Canine with Fangs said:


> My speculation on what caused Meigh to jump dicks from tranny to midget was getting fucked with at her home by Digi's fans, but she was too fucking stupid to realize it was going to be even worse in association with Gunt. Now she's in too far with Gunt, having his spawn. When the harassment from Ralph's alogs gets too high she's going to break. There's no way Ralph would be spending more time on trips than at home if their home life was at all decent. Looking forward to the break up arc, Gunty being on the hook for two baby mamas that hate him will be something to see.


I agree with this.  After some thought I believe they are probably moving to a complex.  Perhaps one with a lobby and security to help keep the a-logs down.  Are condo's within his means?


----------



## hatefilledcunt (Jun 28, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Ralph is selling (and snorting obvs) pills to supplement his lifestyle. They’ve run through whatever credit cards and income PedoParty brought to the table some time ago.
> Neither one has a job. PedoParty hasn’t had a job in a long time.  I’d bet the deed to Ralph’s swamp (or his quarter share) that drug dealing has been a cornerstone of Ralph’s income most of his adult life.


But does he possess the mental capacity to deal without getting caught?


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 28, 2022)

hatefilledcunt said:


> But does he possess the mental capacity to deal without getting caught?


Gunt doesn't posses enough self control to not just snort all the drugs he's supposed to sell.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 28, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> Are condo's within his means?


No.  If they were, he wouldn’t be in the ghetto right now.  Plus the fact that in a condo he’d be sharing walls with neighbors who aren’t going to put up with hollerin’.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 28, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> I agree with this.  After some thought I believe they are probably moving to a complex.  Perhaps one with a lobby and security to help keep the a-logs down.  Are condo's within his means?


LMAO.  You don't pay much attention to the Gunt.  He'd dox himself and give a full house tour if he was moving into anything as decent as a condo with security.  



Lorne Armstrong said:


> No.  If they were, he wouldn’t be in the ghetto right now.  Plus the fact that in a condo he’d be sharing walls with neighbors who aren’t going to put up with hollerin’.


Ralph was bragging about it being "furnished" LMAO.  Ralph has always been rightfully ashamed about where and how he lives. He loves to talk about how much money he makes but has always lived in HUD recipient type homes. His actual living circumstances reveal he's just white trash that gets a bit of extra  spending money from speds


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 28, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> LMAO.  You don't pay much attention to the Gunt.  He'd dox himself and give a full house tour if he was moving into anything as decent as a condo with security.
> 
> 
> Ralph was bragging about it being "furnished" LMAO.  Ralph has always been rightfully ashamed about where and how he lives. He loves to talk about how much money he makes but has always lived in HUD recipient type homes. His actual living circumstances reveal he's just white trash that gets a bit of extra  spending money from speds


I was imagining something like this.   Nothing crazy.  Literally just a basic condominium.  I have a difficult time a believing a man nearing his 40's has absolutely zero cash.  How much does he pay for his lease and insurance?  That is easily a mortgage payment where he currently lives.


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 28, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> I was imagining something like this.  Nothing crazy.  Literally just a basic condominium.  I have a difficult time a believing a man nearing his 40's has absolutely zero cash.  How much does he pay for his lease and insurance?  That is easily a mortgage payment where he currently lives.


Gunt's credit is fucked. He's refused to payback his student loans. There is a reason he uses May's $1500 limit credit card meant for teenagers and fuck ups to buy $300 cowboy hats. There is a reason he had to get a Nissan financed by Nissan. He may still have a nest egg left, but he certainly doesn't have the money outright purchase anything. Gunt couldn't go out and get a payday loan.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 28, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> I was imagining something like this.  Nothing crazy.  Literally just a basic condominium.  I have a difficult time a believing a man nearing his 40's has absolutely zero cash.  How much does he pay for his lease and insurance?  That is easily a mortgage payment where he currently lives.


Gunt doesn’t have Renter’s Insurance.  His rent is probably $1200 a month which is the max Gunt can afford even with the help of Meigh’s parents and Welfare.  If Gunt had money, he wouldn’t have had to use Meigh’s credit card to buy his cowboy hat.  When he gave his credit card information out on-stream a few weeks back the card only had a $1500 limit or something like that.

Any cash Gunt receives goes straight down his gullet, up his nose, towards a hooker, or towards his gambling addiction.  He’s broke, otherwise he wouldn’t have freaked out over losing $100 just a day or two ago.


----------



## WWE Champion (Jun 28, 2022)

I am 100% sure Gunt and DSP are the same when it comes to money: The hight of their income doesn't matter, because what goes in, goes out the same day. The only variable is the amount spent on door dash, WWE Champions, alcohol, coke, weed, gambling, hookers and travelling. Both do not look like people with the self discipline to be able to save and invest.

That being said, just realized both married horses. Never realized the similarities.


----------



## Hungry Wes Borland (Jun 28, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Ralph is selling (and snorting obvs) pills to supplement his lifestyle. They’ve run through whatever credit cards and income PedoParty brought to the table some time ago.
> Neither one has a job. PedoParty hasn’t had a job in a long time.  I’d bet the deed to Ralph’s swamp (or his quarter share) that drug dealing has been a cornerstone of Ralph’s income most of his adult life.


I think this theory is not getting enough attention. It would help explain the constant drives to/from DC (moving drugs), as well as his spending habits


----------



## break these cuffs (Jun 28, 2022)

Hungry Wes Borland said:


> I think this theory is not getting enough attention. It would help explain the constant drives to/from DC (moving drugs), as well as his spending habits


Where is he selling them? Who is he selling them too? Who the fuck isn't just going to clip him? He lives in a shithole rife with gangs, both local street gangs and sets of well known nationally affiliated ones. You think they're going to let some soft as baby shit independent just setup and do what he wants? Does Gunt have a trap somewhere? Do people think he's moving real weight as a middle man? Who the fuck is trusting an addict like that with weight?


----------



## Hungry Wes Borland (Jun 28, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> Where is he selling them? Who is he selling them too? Who the fuck isn't just going to clip him? He lives in a shithole rife with gangs, both local street gangs and sets of well known nationally affiliated ones. You think they're going to let some soft as baby shit independent just setup and do what he wants? Does Gunt have a trap somewhere? Do people think he's moving real weight as a middle man? Who the fuck is trusting an addict like that with weight?


He could just be buying x amount of pills for y dollars from someone he knows in Richmond (as he has been buying drugs there for years) and taking them to someone in DC who gives him an extra couple bucks per pill, or vice versa I doubt he's "moving real weight," but you're acting like small time drug dealers don't exist. Really not that crazy


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 28, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> Where is he selling them? Who is he selling them too? Who the fuck isn't just going to clip him? He lives in a shithole rife with gangs, both local street gangs and sets of well known nationally affiliated ones. You think they're going to let some soft as baby shit independent just setup and do what he wants? Does Gunt have a trap somewhere? Do people think he's moving real weight as a middle man? Who the fuck is trusting an addict like that with weight?


Also Gunt would snort all his product, never mind profit. Lol at Gunt having the self restraint to sell drugs. 


Obscura539 said:


> I was imagining something like this.   Nothing crazy.  Literally just a basic condominium.  I have a difficult time a believing a man nearing his 40's has absolutely zero cash.  How much does he pay for his lease and insurance?  That is easily a mortgage payment where he currently lives.


Cash has nothing to do with it. Idk where you live but Renting decent places or mortgages in the USA requires applications, credit checks, criminal check, employment history…mortgages want years of tax returns.

Anybody can cough up a deposit and first month’s rent, the issue is them paying it on time in the future, being a nuisance to neighbors destroying a place. 

Nobody wants the white trash dude that just got his $30k slip and fall settlement or who’s meth lab is finally making cash, living in a home/building for a few months before trashing it, defaulting and living a hazmat situation.


----------



## Zaragoza (Jun 28, 2022)

UCantCCPMe said:


> Watch, Ralph will show up on livestream like, "Fuck all yew alawgs, I moved to Hawaii, where _Obama _is from. So I'm not in the US anymore. That means that _dumb bitch_ Faith ain't gettin shit from me. The Ralphamale wins again. Karen farms btfo'd"


I think he'd put a huge emphasis on _*Hussein*_, if he was to say that.


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Jun 28, 2022)

My perceptions on what is true about Ralph can be true or false, but what is video documented and archived about him are fact so I am fine being wrong because he is still a fat pillpopping retard getting felted around the world for pennies.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jun 28, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Also Gunt would snort all his product, never mind profit. Lol at Gunt having the self restraint to sell drugs.
> 
> Cash has nothing to do with it. Idk where you live but Renting decent places or mortgages in the USA requires applications, credit checks, criminal check, employment history…mortgages want years of tax returns.
> 
> ...



I understand.  I purchased my first home a few years ago and it seemed pretty straightforward painless experience.  They didn’t even want me
to report my side hustle income.  So I figured it’s pretty easy in most places.  At his age I would expect him to have his financial health in order is all.


----------



## oramge cat (Jun 28, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Doubtful, with ralph's porch camera and his desperation to spin kiwi farms as full of mentally ill pyschos. He would have posted video and screens on twitter while it was happening.


That's sort of what I mean by legitimate threat, like someone who knows enough about him to know where his camera is, how to contact him in a way he can't post (like phone calls where he only talks if they answer or messages on a service that can self-delete).

I mean 2 guys flew to portugal to fight him for clout, he sort of reminds me of Ken McElroy, who was murdered by an unknown individual in front of 40+ witnesses who all denied seeing anything because he was so universally hated by his community.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 29, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> No.  If they were, he wouldn’t be in the ghetto right now.  Plus the fact that in a condo he’d be sharing walls with neighbors who aren’t going to put up with hollerin’.


Trailers in rural Maine are cheap AF and they have no problem with sex offenders. 

 
Welcome to Cornvile.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 29, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Trailers in rural Maine are cheap AF and they have no problem with sex offenders.
> View attachment 3439024
> Welcome to Cornvile.


Cornville truly is Cawd’s Country!  If Gunt can’t afford to rent a trailer from my Uncle Clayt, he can always stay out in The Shed behind my trailer!  5 Star Days, BABY!


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 29, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Gunt doesn’t have Renter’s Insurance.  His rent is probably $1200 a month which is the max Gunt can afford even with the help of Meigh’s parents and Welfare.  If Gunt had money, he wouldn’t have had to use Meigh’s credit card to buy his cowboy hat.  When he gave his credit card information out on-stream a few weeks back the card only had a $1500 limit or something like that.


Are you sure you have the right card?  He DID cover his mouth for some of those numbers!

Sure, he still had the microphone on, but that's because The Gunt is crafty!  He knows what he's doing!  That's why he yelled at the chat during the livestream!

And yes I did say that with a straight face!


----------



## Keranu (Jun 30, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Cornville truly is Cawd’s Country!  If Gunt can’t afford to rent a trailer from my Uncle Clayt, he can always stay out in The Shed behind my trailer!  5 Star Days, BABY!


Ralphqueesha can be your wittle princess.


----------



## Kinochet (Jun 30, 2022)

Since Ralph most definitely has AIDS it is quite obvious after today he is moving to California to grift his audience into donations for his visitation/custody battle but really it's so that he can knowingly spread HIV without going to prison for it.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 30, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph was bragging about it being "furnished" LMAO.


Why would someone brag about this? Furnished rentals are filled with cheap shit designed to break so the landlord can scam you, they are for mobile tradies, college students, and poor fucks who don't have good furniture. 

Ralph is like a 13-year-old in daddy's suit. His complete disconnect to reality prompts him to brag about nonsensical shit. Just like Nick Fuentes bragging about having 2 fucking phones.


----------



## oramge cat (Jun 30, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Why would someone brag about this? Furnished rentals are filled with cheap shit designed to break so the landlord can scam you, they are for mobile tradies, college students, and poor fucks who don't have good furniture.
> 
> Ralph is like a 13-year-old in daddy's suit. His complete disconnect to reality prompts him to brag about nonsensical shit. Just like Nick Fuentes bragging about having 2 fucking phones.


No one has 2 phones and enjoys it lol. One is always a work phone that has so much tracking software on it it's useless for anything but whatever the company that issued it gave it to you for. I used to text my best friend through his work phone because it was easier while he was at work and we couldn't talk about a damn thing because the company was listening. Like even if I texted him on it and was like "ugh so hung over and I gotta go to work in an hour" it would probably get him in trouble even though all he did was receive the text.


----------

